# Rain Simulation - Video



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Question...

wouldn't a spray bar from a cannister filter do the same thing if you put it horizontal at the top of the tank and lowered the water level? From everything i have read it doesn't seem necessary for breeding macs and Reds. Is this setup intended for breeding other species?

Thanks Shane


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

interesting idea. we will see if it works for you


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

shaneb said:


> Question...
> 
> wouldn't a spray bar from a cannister filter do the same thing if you put it horizontal at the top of the tank and lowered the water level? From everything i have read it doesn't seem necessary for breeding macs and Reds. Is this setup intended for breeding other species?
> 
> Thanks Shane










Thats a sick setup, but







I agree with the placement of the horizontal spray bar, because for one it covers more surface area and two if you place it on the proper angle and turn it to max it will hit the wall of the tank and the droplets are divided more and the nouise will not be as loud. Just a suggestion, take care man and good luck with the breeding.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You need to build one that covers the whole tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You need to build one that covers the whole tank.


x2


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You need to build one that covers the whole tank.


I would probably attempt to do exactly what you state, though what is your theory behind this?

I have not read much on this topic (rain drops in tank, half water level, stimulating rain season), though I remember chats about the surface tension of the water - would Marco's set up not achieve this?

thoughts?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think full vs part tank would really matter as there will still be noise and high surface movement so I dont think the fish would be even able to tell how much "rain" there is. I've seen this done with cannisters and pvc returns but I think this is something cool for a hob filter though you have to be sure you don't lose siphone as with a lowered water level losing siphone would burn out your motor.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

shaneb said:


> Question...
> 
> wouldn't a spray bar from a cannister filter do the same thing if you put it horizontal at the top of the tank and lowered the water level? From everything i have read it doesn't seem necessary for breeding macs and Reds. Is this setup intended for breeding other species?
> 
> Thanks Shane


yes but im poar and dont have a canister filter anymore because i sold it for extra money. 
so insted i poked holes in a container.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

shaneb said:


> Question...
> 
> wouldn't a spray bar from a cannister filter do the same thing if you put it horizontal at the top of the tank and lowered the water level? From everything i have read it doesn't seem necessary for breeding macs and Reds. Is this setup intended for breeding other species?
> 
> Thanks Shane


agreed that this is not necessary to breed rbp or macs. once they like the conditions they SHOULD get going...though a nice bump in temp may induce them more quickly.


----------

